# Endometriosis



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

*Endometriosis*

Endometriosis is a gynaecological disorder affecting women during their reproductive years. "Endometriosis affects approximately 2 million women in the UK." Endometriosis takes place when the womb lining is found growing in the wrong area. The condition is usually "found on the ovaries, womb, fallopian tubes, and on ligaments supporting the womb, and between the womb and the bowel and other places in the pelvic area. In rare cases it has been found in other parts of the body, such as the skin, the eyes, the spine, the lungs, and the brain."

Every month, a woman's body goes through hormonal changes. Hormones are released causing the lining of the womb to increase as it prepares for a fertilized egg. If pregnancy does not occur, this lining will break down and bleed in the form of a period. In endometriosis patients, the blood cannot be released and stays in the abdominal cavity. This will result in inflammation, pain, and scar tissue known as adhesions. "Endometrial tissue can also be found in the ovary, where it can form cysts, called 'chocolate cysts' because of their appearance."

*What Causes Endometriosis?*

The exact cause of endometriosis is not known. However, there are a number of theories that include: Environmental Sources, Genetic Predispositions, Lymphatic or Circulatory Spread, Metaplasia, and Retrograde Menstruation.

*Symptoms*

Some women have no symptoms while others may suffer debilitating pain. The most common symptoms sufferers report include: "a swollen abdomen, painful periods, painful ovulation, painful intercourse, infertility symptoms, heavy or irregular bleeding, constipation and/or diarrhoea. Other symptoms can include: low energy, constant tiredness, insomnia, depression, mood swings, and back pain, loss of large blood clots and loss of stale brown blood."

*Diagnosis*

The main problem with diagnosis is that symptoms may imitate many other illnesses because of the various locations endometriosis affects. The only definite way to diagnose endometriosis is by a process called a laparoscopy. "A small incision is made in the abdomen which is distended with carbon dioxide gas and a tube is inserted which allows the surgeon to look inside and check if endometriosis is the problem."

*Treatment*

There is currently no known cure for endometriosis. The disease can also go into remission and disappear for a certain period of time. The main purpose of treatments is to improve pain, heavy periods, and fertility. Depending on the severity of the condition, there are a number of treatment options. Painkillers for endometriosis include: Paracetamol, anti-inflammatory painkillers such as ibuprofen, and codeine. To alleviate pain during periods, it is often recommended that sufferers take painkillers regularly throughout their period. Hormone treatments for endometriosis work by "reducing the amount of oestrogen that you make or by blocking the effect of oestrogen on the endometrial cells. The endometrial cells are then starved of oestrogen which they need to survive. Therefore, patches of endometriosis gradually shrink, and may clear away."

Sometimes surgery is recommended to remove some of the larger patches of endometriosis. This may relieve symptoms and increase the chance of pregnancy. When planning a course of treatment, specialists take into account a number of factors that include: type and severity of symptoms, age, plans for pregnancy, length of treatment, success of treatment, side-effects, and if the condition recurs.

*Understanding and Awareness*

The effects of endometriosis on a woman's life can be devastating. Many women have left their jobs, changed their normal daily routine, and have had problems dealing with their families. Many people do not understand the emotional cost and the level of pain a woman endures. This can add further distress, physically and mentally, on a woman suffering from the disease. Women need to be honest with their doctor about all their symptoms. Hesitancy about revealing personal details will only delay accurate treatment. It is imperative that you are referred to an endometriosis specialist.

*References*
Endometriosis UK
Patient.co.uk


----------

